# Long update video



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Have had a lot of growing going on in this tank the last few months, so it required a very long video lol... Hope you enjoy it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks1tGOqeLEA&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

sweet tank, dude. turning out pretty nice


----------

